# R5 or R5c?



## DiXi (Jan 5, 2022)

I’ve tried to read all the currently existing topics, but i didn’t seem to get an answer to my question.

I currently own the Canon 5D mk2, since It’s been released. I want to upgrade to a newer model and find the R5 a good fit for me. Now the R5c is on the radar, I’m trying to figure out if that’s a smarter decision.

In addition to my Canon, i also own a DJI Mavic 2 pro, that i use for both pictures and video (4k). I’ve been thinking about doing more video, that could compliment the drone footage.

How do y’all compare the R5c to the R5?

Would it be worth waiting for, since it seems to be an improved version of the R5? (Don’t care that much about the difference in price)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 5, 2022)

The R5 is a camera. The R5c is a rumor. There’s really no way to compare them. Ask again if/when the R5c is actually announced.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 5, 2022)

I'd reason that decision like this, if you do a maximum of 20-40% video, don't need more than 30 minutes of video, are OK with basic single mic inputs and the CODEC's that come with the R5, get that.

If you do more than 40% of your shooting as video, if you need better CODEC's, regularly shoot video for longer than 30 minutes and need seamless higher quality audio then the R5c would probably be a better fit.

However nobody who will tell you knows the specs or price of the R5c so it is academic at this point.


----------



## DiXi (Jan 5, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> The R5 is a camera. The R5c is a rumor. There’s really no way to compare them. Ask again if/when the R5c is actually announced.


 That’s definitely a fair point, but i think the leaked specs could realistically be expected. So it gives me something to hold on in my decision. Will definitely wait to pull the trigger until everything is official.




privatebydesign said:


> I'd reason that decision like this, if you do a maximum of 20-40% video, don't need more than 30 minutes of video, are OK with basic single mic inputs and the CODEC's that come with the R5, get that.
> 
> If you do more than 40% of your shooting as video, if you need better CODEC's, regularly shoot video for longer than 30 minutes and need seamless higher quality audio then the R5c would probably be a better fit.
> 
> However nobody who will tell you knows the specs or price of the R5c so it is academic at this point.


I would say that I definitely focus on photography right now, but that could change once i have gear that allows me to shoot good quality video.
Still I expect a 40% video and 60% photo ratio.


----------



## DiXi (May 30, 2022)

So with all the new information and experiences, what would be the best pick right now?
I am actually moving to 50% photo and 50% video right now.

I totally understand how Canon (unfortunately) tries to triple the camera's by making the R5 focussed on photo and R5c on Video.

I'm afraid the overheating and record time of the R5 are going to limit my video capabilities.
I'm also afraid the lack of IBIS and weather sealant are going to ruin my photo's.

So for me as a hybrid shooter, what would be the best pick?


----------



## waldoshotme (Jun 2, 2022)

DiXi said:


> So with all the new information and experiences, what would be the best pick right now?
> I am actually moving to 50% photo and 50% video right now.
> 
> I totally understand how Canon (unfortunately) tries to triple the camera's by making the R5 focussed on photo and R5c on Video.
> ...



I had this same dilemma. I decided to go with the R5 paired with the Atomos Ninja V+. B&H has the Ninja standard and + models on sale right now —> Link . I purchased Ninja V+ Camera Ready Bundle. Here are some links on how the Atomos supports the R5 video capability. Link 1 Link 2 Link 3 if you weren’t already aware. I decided against the R5c due to the lack of IBIS as I shoot more stills than video. Probably 70/30 stills. Also, the thickness of the R5c was a turn off for me when shooting stills.

Good luck! Both camera bodies look amazing!


----------

